# music



## marlon (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello, my 11 yr. old son is going to do a bo form for his elementary school end of year show.  It is a made up jo form based on 2 pinan, with no twirls or anything overly fancy.  He wants music to go with it and as I am not a competition type instructor, i basically have no idea.  So, any suggestion would be much appreciated

Tanks
Marlon


----------



## Omar B (Mar 26, 2011)

Kreator - Enemy Of God http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLJ8lxv97Fo&feature=related


----------



## marlon (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks.  I'll consider it.  The title of the song does not sit well with me.
Btw, The Fountainhead is one of my all time favorite books


----------



## elder999 (Mar 26, 2011)

Megadeth, _Symphony of Destruction_:

[yt]QtPQ_QJpFIU[/yt]


----------



## Omar B (Mar 26, 2011)

Slayer - War Ensemble - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb8BX2IXC2Q&feature=related


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 26, 2011)

How about, "At the Age of 37" by Maryann Faithful, since we are listing songs you will never use. Try getting that tune out of your head now.
Sean


----------



## marlon (Mar 27, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> How about, "At the Age of 37" by Maryann Faithful, since we are listing songs you will never use. Try getting that tune out of your head now.
> Sean



;-)


----------



## OzPaul (Mar 27, 2011)

Uyama Hiroto - Windspeaks or anything by Nujabes that doesn't have lyrics


----------



## Inkspill (Mar 31, 2011)

Is there a rhythm to the form that he wants a beat to match to? If so, what is the tempo of the form?

if you're going to use war ensemble you'll probably need XMA crap and lots of yelling and intense war faces, aahhhhhh!


----------



## girlbug2 (Apr 1, 2011)

I think Defeat You by Smash Mouth would fit the bill, more kid friendly but still a good fast pace.


----------

